

-Xmx is hurting the usability of Java - pdeva1
http://eblog.chrononsystems.com/xmx-is-hurting-the-usability-of-java

======
daniel_solano
The only problem with this advice is that as the amount of memory available to
the JVM increases, whenever a full stop-the-world GC occurs it will be longer.
Granted, this generally doesn't become a problem until you're talking heap
sizes in the tens to hundreds of gigabytes.

~~~
saurik
But at least the program wouldn't simply crash. The way you'd implement this
is that you'd have a maximum heap, just like now, but if the maximum heap
simply is not enough (you ran out of memory, you tried to GC, the GC didn't
work and you are about to throw OutOfMemoryError) you simply increase the size
of the heap by 10% rather than crashing the program.

